# Latest finished



## Molokai (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys, finished this one. Ats34 stainless steel, hand satin finish. Buckeye burl with Malaysian blackwood, matte finish.

Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 6, 2017)

Sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2017)

Excellent as always Tom! Thats a cool looking sheath too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 6, 2017)

wowwweeeee....that is nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2017)

Beautiful knife Tom. I live that wood combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 6, 2017)

First class work! I like everything about it and the sheath.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 6, 2017)

Great looking knife and sheath Tom!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2017)

Outstanding as usual Tom!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2017)

Good Lordy that is stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greg W (Apr 8, 2017)

Sweet!!!!! Love the handle design. Very tastefully done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

